# Transfering to another bank



## uniontomo (Jun 10, 2013)

Have at the present time got an account with BPI if I was to change to another bank how easy is it to transfer instructions for bill payments water,electric ect ?


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

You can do it all online.

You can cancel the Direct Debits online in the BPI site, and activate the same DD in the new bank account online also. Be aware not to cancel in the time interval where the relevant DD is for colection otherwise it will be taken as default and fines apply. To be sure cancel no more then a few days after the last debit.

The utility bills have written the instructions to set the DD , which you can do online


----------



## uniontomo (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Paramonte 

Thanks for that I did wonder if any Portuguese bank did a similar thing as UK banks and arranged transfers of DD 

Uniontomo


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

If you choose to have the banks to do it I think you have to visit their premises with ID and utility bills, both to BPI and the new bank.

You can also do it in the water/electr/gas representatives armed with your ID


----------

